# Hilarious Facebook marketplace



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

At the start of COVID I bought a Mann acoustic. It is a crappy made in Korea model. It had a broken tuner which I replaced. I was going to use it for outdoor jams during COVID. I never really did that so a couple of days ago I put it on Facebook Marketplace for $50. I honestly described it as a cheap beach/campfire guitar, made in Korea, all laminate. I've been inundated with buyers looking for a unicorn. They want pictures of the label. The want to know the guitars history, year of manufacturer, etc. I patiently tell to read the text of the ad. Some of them get quite rude. It is hilarious.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I've had some buying success on Marketplace. But I once did a public post for a BMX bike. After looking at the profiles of a few of the responders, I ended the ad because I didn't want those characters knowing where I live.

Since then I've posted in non-public groups (like one for my neighbourhood) with success.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"That's a riot, Alice."

I've had that happen too. "What country is the mahogany from?" I don't know, Plywoodland? Sorry, Laminateland?

Also had the other extreme when the guy who bought my five string Ernie Ball bass didn't care about a single detail other than when and where to pick it up, didn't want to try it first, didn't haggle, just handed me the money and left. Basically a message and a two minute visit.

Facebook Marketplace has been good for moving lots of stuff for me though, and I've picked up a few things too.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've done a few deals through FB as well and found them less stressful compared to 'jiji because you can check out the buyer/seller's profile before contacting.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Got a nice Hammond organ for free because the first response was: "Can you deliver it?" 

I was the second caller: "I'll be right over."


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I tried to sell a short towel bar on FB once. It was the lone remaining piece from one of those 3 packs - toilet paper holder, towel bar and hand towel ring. My wife bought it not realizing we needed the longer towel bar.

Anyway, tried to sell it for $10 and I had clearly written that it was only the towel bar both in the title and in the body. The pictures showed the 3-pack box, but only the towel bar was in it. I had TWO separate buyers buy it only to ask "where are the other 2 items???" and then return it. I deleted the ad and donated the towel bar to the reuse centre.


----------



## Abiguitar (May 28, 2009)

I used to think Facebook marketplace was better than Kijiji since you could check out the buyer/seller's profile, but my recent experiences on Facebook marketplace have been the same as those on Kijiji.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I still use it a lot, just have to filter sellers. I use it to buy mostly but have sold a couple of pinball games and old vending machines without issue there. Some good deals to be had outside of our musical interests.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

You should post some of the replies you receive


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

vadsy said:


> You should post some of the replies you receive


One guy wanted to drive two hours to look at it. I politely told him it was not worth driving across town for and copied the ad text for him. He still wanted to look at it. I wouldn’t give him my address. I don’t want anybody that stupid at my house.

I changed the text to this: “Mann guitar made in Korea dreadnought. New strings, With case. I have had a lot of inquiries about this guitar. It is a beater. It is not a made in Japan guitar. It is a campfire/beach guitar. This is not the unicorn you think it is. Mann shut down. Someone started building guitars with that name trying to cash in on the name. This guitar plays and sounds OK but is a cheap guitar. $50.00”. 

Still getting even more inquiries. Maybe I should raise the price. I just want get rid of it.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Kerry: Please don't post any replies/inquiries until I can make some popcorn for some great afternoon entertainment!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had something for sale for $350 firm. No hurry to sell. Finally, I got a how low will you go. I sighed and replied $320, that's it, no lower. The guy's response had some attitude in it like 'What? Come on, $300, what's with you' I hate selling in the first place. Bargaining has always irritated. I didn't like the tone of his response. So I said "No." His next response reeked of 'WTF?!?' That was it. I ignored any follow up. Facebook Marketplace has become a lot like Kijiji now.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I have bought and sold a few guitars on marketplace with no problems at all. I guess so many people have bought into the MIJ is better than USA custom shop thing that they go crazy. They think they will get a unicorn for $50. I have another real MIJ Morris dread from Yoshino for $300 on marketplace. Getting a few responses but they are more sane and know what to ask and look for.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> I had something for sale for $350 firm. No hurry to sell. Finally, I got a how low will you go. I sighed and replied $320, that's it, no lower. The guy's response had some attitude in it like 'What? Come on, $300, what's with you' I hate selling in the first place. Bargaining has always irritated. I didn't like the tone of his response. So I said "No." His next response reeked of 'WTF?!?' That was it. I ignored any follow up. Facebook Marketplace has become a lot like Kijiji now.


I was in retail for years. Some cultures have to bargain. For them not bargaining means one side is getting ripped off. I don’t mind it. I have my bottom price in mind before I list an item. It’s easy to politely say thanks for the offer but I won’t go that low.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> I was in retail for years. Some cultures have to bargain. For them not bargaining means one side is getting ripped off. I don’t mind it. I have my bottom price in mind before I list an item. It’s easy to politely say thanks for the offer but I won’t go that low.


I’ve encountered that too. I had one guy who was keen to try an instrument I had. He came over played it for a while, seemed to quite like it, then lowballed me right to my face. I took the instrument from him and sent him packing.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Got a nice Hammond organ for free because the first response was: "Can you deliver it?"
> 
> I was the second caller: "I'll be right over."


giving it away for free and some fool has the nerve to ask for delivery? Not cool.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've had nothing but good experiences with FB market place. The only time it got weird, I was selling a songsmith 12 string, and the guy came over to try it out. (before covid) He played, and he played, and he played some more. I thought I was going to have to offer him meals and a bed for the night. He paid asking, but by the time he left, I would have given him the guitar for free just to get him out of the house.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I read the book, Shit my Dad Says many years ago so I can't remember details. His Dad had bought a new fridge so he put the old fridge out on the driveway with a sign that said"working free" and it sat untouched for a while. His Dad put a price on it and it was stolen that night!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Once gave away a snowboard with good bindings and boots. Kid with same Yeti foot size as me asked what color the board was.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

FB work very well for me, selling and buying.

But stupid buyers and sellers will always exist


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lincoln said:


> giving it away for free and some fool has the nerve to ask for delivery? Not cool.


Had the same request when we were giving a chair away (for free) on Kijiji. We are the very bottom of Waterloo Region, they request came from someone in the very Northern end. 
Hello, I am interested, but can you deliver?
No sorry, it's a free chair. 
I have no way to get it
I can deliver, but for $25
Your ad said free. 

Stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

He's definitely a buyer who wants to laugh at you, he doesn't want the free chair, just laugh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just had a deal on home stereo speakers fall through this morning. They were stored in a damp location, covered with stuff, dirty, no grills, seller didn't show but sent an intermediary, and the photos didn't show the cabinet damage. I should have asked for more photos obviously, but the other things just turned me off. Nothing ventured nothing gained.

(Earlier this week I got a pair of Klipsch bookshelf speakers from a friend. Much better sounding than the Polk speakers I was using. It seems I collect bookshelf speakers as there're pairs of Advent, Denon, Yamaha and Polk around. These Klipsch are quite nice.)


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

The guitar sold. Very reasonable buyer in the end. After I changed the ad to say this was not a unicorn the flaky buyers quit sending messages. He bought the guitar and a stand for his girlfriend. It's not a great guitar but for $50 it's a decent guitar.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Haven’t experienced any difference from Kijiji. Advertised a guitar. Told the buyer I was firm on the price (it was an American Strat in nice shape for $800 - pre- COVID). He played it for twenty minutes then pulled out $600 from his back pocket saying that’s all he had. He was upset that I ushered him to the door sans guitar. Called an hour later saying he had “found” the extra $200. What a waste of time.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Some buyers are not serious or they take the sellers for fools. Fortunately, this is not the majority. You did well to hold on to your $800


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Had the same request when we were giving a chair away (for free) on Kijiji. We are the very bottom of Waterloo Region, they request came from someone in the very Northern end.
> Hello, I am interested, but can you deliver?
> No sorry, it's a free chair.
> I have no way to get it
> ...


Come on man, you know who lives up in the north end - students! They need furniture but most don't have vehicles.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I offered free firewood and had people asking me to deliver. One wanted it delivered by a specific date because he was having people over. The majority ended up going to my neighbor two doors up because he was having a party for his son's wedding. 

This week I sold an amp. I had priced it above what I had paid, knowing that a buyer would want to talk me down. A guy replied and offered what I had actually paid so I accepted. He apologized for asking, but asked if I could deliver. When he told me where he lived I agreed because it was in town, and I pass by his place a few times a week so it was easy enough to stop in on my way by.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

colchar said:


> ... but asked if I could deliver. When he told me where he lived I agreed because it was in town, and I pass by his place a few times a week so it was easy enough to stop in on my way by.


I do same sometimes


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Latole said:


> I do same sometimes



When he first asked I fully expected him to live 45 minutes away. When I found out he was less than ten minutes away and across the street from a plaza I regyularly shop at, I had no issue with delivering it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

colchar said:


> Come on man, you know who lives up in the north end - students! They need furniture but most don't have vehicles.


I’ve delivered… a few times. But I won’t deliver a free item, for free. Now I’m not just giving it away, I’m out of pocket to give it away.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I’ve delivered… a few times. But I won’t deliver a free item, for free. Now I’m not just giving it away, I’m out of pocket to give it away.



I know, and I get it. But I've also been one of the students living in the north end of Waterloo so know how tough many of them have it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I hate selling on Kijiji or Market place period. Right now i dont have a choice with a lot of items from my brothers estate.. I dont mind answering questions but its the no shows that frustrate me the most.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

gevans378 said:


> He was upset that I ushered him to the door sans guitar. Called an hour later saying he had “found” the extra $200. What a waste of time.


I would have said “shame you didn’t find it 2 hours ago” and hung up.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> I would have said “shame you didn’t find it 2 hours ago” and hung up.


Or "after wasting my time like that, keep looking for another $100, and I'll consider it."


----------



## Severalny (7 mo ago)

You need to be careful with the Facebook marketplace because there are so many products that it can be hard to distinguish what is worth attending to and what is not. But I like the main idea that people can post anything they want to sell, which would be attached to the location. But you must remember that you must be attentive every time you buy something directly from a person and check the item in all possible ways. You never know why people sell something; maybe they are just looking for an inattentive person who would buy garbage from them. But the good thing about the marketplace is that it helps to sell things much faster. You can create an ad on https://create.vista.com/create/facebook/, and more people will see your offer.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> You should post some of the replies you receive


The Vadster


----------

